# Online Plant store



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

I usually get plants from Aquariumplants.com and Aquariumgarden.com but I want to find other stores that people have had good experiences with. Also, I want to be able to chose my shipping method.  Please list any other good online stores.

Thanks all!


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

The best online store around is the forum. You will get better deals, better prices, better selection, better service, and not get raked on shipping costs.

- Jeff


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Besides the swap forums and aquabid (pay attention to what country you're ordering from there), it's good to have a quality supplier online to grab things in a pinch, when they're not around otherwise.

I know I'll never get another crypt from anywhere but aquabotanic, the potted wendtiis are enough to plant an entire tank with. Robert's [aquabotanic's] customer service rep is good, too, usps priority rates and no order limit. He'll also buy _your_ plants, last I read, Robert is essentially one of us forum users that has an online business supplied by full time nurseries.

I've gotten some interesting species and great deals from the online retailers in Asia (through ebay), but Customs comes into play there, and shipping problems often mess that attempt up for a lot of us in the US.


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

any others?


----------



## Crazyviking (Aug 26, 2008)

I buy alot off the forum and never disappointed,But try sweetaquatics.com Dan is one cool dude and great prices.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Try out freshwateraquariumplants.com

I bought from it from Canada, and they only ship to the US, but Don made an exception and the plants are great. They have good prices, and always throw in extra plants then what you order. Also, Don makes personal calls to every customer to make sure things are good, and that you're getting the right plants, and other helpful things like that.


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

I still cant find a specialty place to get more rare plants.  I have posted requests on other forums and looked on aquabid but no luck. I don't have enough posts on here either!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

twychopen said:


> I still cant find a specialty place to get more rare plants.  I have posted requests on other forums and looked on aquabid but no luck. I don't have enough posts on here either!


Just read a few threads and reply. You only need 25 posts. There are so many rare plants that show up on the For Sale Forum. I've never found the rare plants at a vendor like I have found here. I have been able to find quite a few amazing plants that way. If you are growing or want to grow rare plants you must have a lot of knowledge to share and/or questions to ask.


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

do you have any plants to sell? I like to get them close by because they are healthier than having them shipped across country.
Also, I am a part of another forum. I just found this one the other day. Thats why I have such low posts.


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

very cool links. i have been getting my plants from AquaticMagic a ebay store out of Malaysia and one or two others,


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

csaxe21 said:


> Try out freshwateraquariumplants.com
> 
> I bought from it from Canada, and they only ship to the US, but Don made an exception and the plants are great. They have good prices, and always throw in extra plants then what you order. Also, Don makes personal calls to every customer to make sure things are good, and that you're getting the right plants, and other helpful things like that.


I second that. Great seller.


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

They don't have a large selection though


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If this was aimed at me - I just trimmed and sold tons. I won't have any posted for a week or two. Mine grow pretty fast but we have a plant meeting tonight and I'm taking trimmings there too. Next time I have some for sale, you'll find them in the For Sale Forum. 

You need to do some more posting. Help some people out with their problems. Then you can post what you're looking for. There are some amazing plants floating around here - pardon the pun.

Manini has a store in HI that is amazing! I think his store is called Aquascapes. He carries tons of rare plants. Here is his thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nature-aquarium-society-houston-nash/57436-aquascapes.html



twychopen said:


> do you have any plants to sell? I like to get them close by because they are healthier than having them shipped across country.
> Also, I am a part of another forum. I just found this one the other day. Thats why I have such low posts.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

I was hoping to get some members' feedback on Aquarium Plants.com out of Tea, South Dakota. Anyone have experience ordering from them? I've tried searching the forum for this business but so far have gotten nowhere. Thanks, g


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

It is very very good. I have ordered a few times from there (one time last week). I have it sent 2-3 day mail. It got to me overnight last time it was so fast! The plants were great! I really recommend this place!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi twychopen,

Check out Lowcoaster postings on Aquabid. If Charley doesn't have what you are looking for send him an e-mail, he will order special requests. He is on the east coast. 

Another choice is Aqua Botanic, in Oregon. Both are reputable suppliers.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

twychopen said:


> It is very very good. I have ordered a few times from there (one time last week). I have it sent 2-3 day mail. It got to me overnight last time it was so fast! The plants were great! I really recommend this place!


Thank you! Have you had trouble finding stuff on their site? I went there looking for mosses and couldn't find any. Their categories are rather general; i.e. low light plants, beginner plants, and so forth. Hey we're big boys here! We can handle just having the genera or at least the specific kind of plant as a category. There should be set up Echinodorus, Aponogeton, mosses, etc. And I sent them an email saying so. Anyone else find this rather silly?


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

No, I agree. They do have good plants though. They don't have a huge selection. Another place I have bought from and had good results is aquariumgarden.com. I have been hunting for more american suppliers, its just slim pickins


----------



## Little star (Feb 22, 2009)

I've ordered plants from www.aquabotanicstore.com and liveaquaria.com I was very happy with the plants. I found this site from aquabotanic


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

csaxe21 said:


> Try out freshwateraquariumplants.com
> 
> I bought from it from Canada, and they only ship to the US, but Don made an exception and the plants are great. They have good prices, and always throw in extra plants then what you order. Also, Don makes personal calls to every customer to make sure things are good, and that you're getting the right plants, and other helpful things like that.


I have to disagree. Of all the plants I have bought on line freshwateraquariumplants.com is the worst by far. Not going to go into details and I have no agenda, it is just my experience.


----------

